# Johnson Outdoors World Fishing Open



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

Johnson Outdoors World Fishing Open
Nov. 14, 15 & 16 Open to All You’re Invited 
3 DAY SLAM FEST 
1ST, 2nd & 3rd Places Win a Kayak 
1 ea. Redfish, Snook, Trout - 3 Days to put together your Best Slam
Fish a Little or Fish a Lot
BONUS : Enter the Kayak & Sponsor Gear Raffles – Support St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital
Fishing All of Tampa Bay & Fort De Soto
Launch Kayaks Friday Nov. 14 at 7:00 am 
Weigh In Sunday, Nov. 16 at 1:30 pm Whiskey Joe’s Tampa Bay – plenty of easy parking at beach lot
Early Entry Fee Only $50 – 1st, 2nd & 3rd win a kayak
Kayak Raffle only $10 – Old Town or Ocean Kayak for Lucky Winner
Gear Raffle only $2 – Lots of Sponsor Gear to Win 
Register Now at www.KayakFishingClassicS.com
click on tournaments, click on tournament name


----------

